# Maison Jolie Cockapoo



## sassyhay (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi,

Sorry if this has been posted elsewhere before (I did a search, but couldn't find much)... has anyone else used Maison Jolie Cockapoos in Lincolnshire?

Their website looks very good and after initial email contact, they responded very quickly, but I have a slight warning bell that they say they have puppies available, but no details on their website (and the post seems to have been made in 2014). 

Their pictures of previous puppies look gorgeous (as they would) but almost none of pups with Mum (i.e. feeding, lying together etc.). I am certainly not saying this means anything sinister, but I am just REALLY trying to make sure that everything is legitimate (we have previously bought a Burmese cat, and all we saw were pictures with mum, brothers and sister - and we got to visit repeatedly, where we saw mum interacting with the kittens and it was clear she really was their mum).

I'm hoping that others have great stories about this place - but keen to know, did others regularly visit? Did you see your puppy with Mum? Did you get copies of all the health tests?

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Hats off to you for being so smart. You are the kind of puppy person we all love to hear from.  Hopefully someone will be by with reassuring news about them, I am in Canada so of no use.


----------

